# Lars to make an appearance or 4 in Dog Sport Magazine!



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

View attachment 23960
View attachment 23961
View attachment 23958
View attachment 23959
View attachment 23956
View attachment 23954
View attachment 23957
View attachment 23955
I just heard from my photographer friend Lesley who also owns a Deerwood Rottweiler that she just got a 4 photo request from Dog Sport of me and Lars doing agility at Wine Country to be published with an article in the May/June Dog Sport Magazine. The name of the article is "Make the Most of Your Time: Practice Versus Training"

Here's a link to the magazine website: http://www.dogsportmagazine.com/

I'm so getting that issue!!! Now I just have to get the boy featured in or on Clean Run. If I intend it, it will come! Come on Power of Intention!! LOL

Here are the four pics they chose from Lesley -


(Oh Crap....it posted the pics twice! Sorry!!!!)


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Cool!! Congratulations! I have always wanted to do agility with my girls, but there is no course around here so I'd have to build one.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

That's so cool! Congratulations!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

How exciting. Will be buying that issue!!! Lars is now a celebrity!!!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Thanks you guys!!! I am beyond ecstatic!  I absolutely adore this pup of mine!!!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

That's awesome!! And the pics they chose are great. Yay Lars!!!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Yahoo! I am so excited for you. He is such an awesome boy! I LOVE the picture of him on the A-Frame. They are all cool but that one is my favorite. Kind of looks like he is thinking "Here I come Mom, Catch Me!"


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Inga said:


> Yahoo! I am so excited for you. He is such an awesome boy! I LOVE the picture of him on the A-Frame. They are all cool but that one is my favorite. Kind of looks like he is thinking "Here I come Mom, Catch Me!"


LOL!!! I almost blew a gasket running to catch him there. I threw him into the tunnel behind the a frame (you can barely see it in the pic) and then hauled some serious butt to beat him to the front of the A-frame.

I should have died in front of that teeter too from sudden impact with Lars. In those pics, I'm rotating and doing a front cross while he's coming off of the plank in a unrehearsed running contact. So how by the grace of god, I got out of the way before he started his forward movement on to the broad jump. I think my life passed before my eyes during that series of pics. 

Lars typically clocks anywhere between 4 - 6 yps...so he's motoring when he runs.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

MrsBoats said:


> LOL!!! I almost blew a gasket running to catch him there. I threw him into the tunnel behind the a frame (you can barely see it in the pic) and then hauled some serious butt to beat him to the front of the A-frame.
> 
> I should have died in front of that teeter too from sudden impact with Lars. In those pics, I'm rotating and doing a front cross while he's coming off of the plank in a unrehearsed running contact. So how by the grace of god, I got out of the way before he started his forward movement on to the broad jump. I think my life passed before my eyes during that series of pics.
> 
> Lars typically clocks anywhere between 4 - 6 yps...so he's motoring when he runs.


That is so awesome. I have been a Rottie owner for 34 years now and I used to tinker with Agility (when I was young enough to move) I think my knees are still bending backward from the Rottie nudges they took over the years. LOL Gotta love the full contact recalls.  Lars is just a great dog, I love seeing all his pictures and hearing all about him. You don't post enough stories or pictures for my taste.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

This winter I haven't had much to talk about. He's taking the season off from agility to rest and recover. We actually are going to start up again in a couple of weeks and hopefully, we can start trialing again in April. He's one leg shy of four different agility titles (2 AKC and 2 NADAC.) We've been toiling away at Novice Obedience this winter with hopes to also start trialing for our CD this April too. I do have some video of a drop in run thru we went to about 3 weeks ago. We just started up with OB again at the first of the year. I laid a good foundation earlier last year and the winter before...but I needed him to mature mentally before we went out to show. Not to mention also...I only have so much time and funds for dog sports. LOL  Maybe I'll post some obedience stuff later...


----------

